# Do You Pee In The Shower?



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Surely I am not the only one out there who pees in the shower.

It all goes down the same drain as they say.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Of course. Where else would one pee? The sink?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lmao.
Do i wee wee in the shower ? Yep sure do (sorry for the mental image kiddywinkles) :rofl


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

Absolutely. Best feeling in the world.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

You people. Just one other person and I have voted "No?" The non-shower peeers..... peers...um.. pee-ers.. need to form a support group. Perhaps also a separate alliance to help spell the name of our main group. We shall overcome.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^What do you mean by "You people" ???!?!?!?!?!?

Oh, you mean us who pee in the shower. Never mind.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Actually, by "you people," I obviously mean the Free Masons. Way to be insensitive.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm with Drella on this one. A resounding no.


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh hmm it's looking like guys do and girls don't. *Cough cough* Um I would never do such a thing, to do so would make me some sort of icky unhygienic barbarian! Yup....


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

The people who have voted "no" so far are a bunch of squares.

Everybody else knows what's up.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

We're not squares we're just not crazy hooligans who pee in weird places.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm very poor, so i pretty much have too. i can't be wasting water like a mad man. i pee (hands free), scrub, and brush me teeth at the same time. i'm in and out of the shower in two minutes...3 if i drop the soap...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

People brush their teeth in the shower too? What is all this madness?!


----------



## SayHelloToSunshine (May 28, 2008)

yeah i pee in the shower all the time.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Only is she asks me to.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I pee and brush my teeth in the shower. If I were the shaving type, I would shave in the shower, too.

I know what's up. Anyway, urine is sterile.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Actually, I heard urinating on your feet eliminates athletes foot.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yep im a urinator. i agree with george constanza's views on this topic


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

What do the non-pee-ers do if they need to tinkle in the middle of a shower? Turn the water off, get out, dry themselves off, use the toilet, then get back in the shower? Sounds awful inconvenient. :con

I brush and shave in there too. But not all at once -- I'm not that talented (yet)!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I either go before I get in, or wait until I finish. Call me a maverick, but peeing in the shower is not something I've even put into consideration.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella said:


> I either go before I get in, or wait until I finish. Call me a maverick, but peeing in the shower is not something I've even put into consideration.


I bet you gots fungus growin all over them toes :troll :lol :spit :b


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My toes are beautiful and flawless. I bet you're just aching to pee all over them. How dare you bring such smut into this community. I'm shocked, personally.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

when lazy


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella said:


> My toes are beautiful and flawless. I bet you're just aching to pee all over them. How dare you bring such smut into this community. I'm shocked, personally.


You really should do comedy. Your wit is fast and furious :lol.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I don't know about stylicho, but I for one would love to piss all that fungus off your toes, Drella. That would be uber sexy.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I'm in the minority of people that don't like standing in piss.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hell no..you people are disgusting. uke I wouldn't bathe in the toilet so why would I pee in the shower?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, I wouldn't wee....even if my girlfriend (if I had one!) asked me.
uke


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

bk said:


> I'm in the minority of people that don't like standing in @#%$.


If youre standing in ****, now that's gross. But if it's piss that's okay.


----------



## Lost_loner (May 3, 2008)

Well not usually but if I am in a rush I feel no guilt in doing so. Same with my brushing my teeth....it all goes down the drain anyways!!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Let me guess: **** is excrement and piss is urine.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

pretty much always do...it saves time


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't do it regularly or anything but if I'm in there and need to pee desperately I will pee in the shower.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

HangNail said:


> pretty much always do...it saves time


saves time? what are you in such a rush for ??? lol.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

stylicho said:


> bk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the minority of people that don't like standing in @#%$.
> ...


Sounds like you'd enjoy living in Philadelphia.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

To pee, or not to pee, that is the question:

And no, I don't.


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)

nubly said:


> yep im a urinator. i agree with george constanza's views on this topic


"Oh, I see...you're friends with the urinator, aren't you?"


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

It never crossed my mind to do that, ever. In fact, the more I think about it, the more I'm grossed out by the idea :lol


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

Once that hot water hits ya whatta gonna do?


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

..Better than peeing in a bath .. =)))


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

The first thing I do in the morning is pee. And, if I had to pee while showering, why would I do it in there? I don't care how sterile urine is, it still belongs in the toilet.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sometimes I do. When the hot water hits first hits me, sometimes it's like a little shock and it comes out, lol. Interesting that some girls do it though. Wouldn't it get on your leg?


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok people who are grossed out, your in the shower your going to get clean, there is a constant stream of water flowing over you,and hopefully eventually you use soap. So yes I will proclaim proudly (though now i feel shame (SA)) i have peed in the shower


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes.

And it's not weird. The weird folks pee on each other. :lol


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

uke uke uke
Maybe I'm a clean freak, but I'm shocked at how many people here have no problem standing in a pool of their own urine. I'll think twice before I let anyone else use my shower. uke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - I don't think I could handle it. I'd pour straight bleach in the shower being I stepped in.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

o


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Lonelyguy said:


> uke uke uke
> Maybe I'm a clean freak, but I'm shocked at how many people here have no problem standing in a pool of their own urine. I'll think twice before I let anyone else use my shower. uke


it's a good thing you aren't one of my friends.

i pee in their showers and they have no idea :twisted


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

colonelpoop said:


> i pee in their showers and they have no idea :twisted


:haha


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

brittneyblr said:


> Ok people who are grossed out, your in the shower your going to get clean, there is a constant stream of water flowing over you,and hopefully eventually you use soap. So yes I will proclaim proudly (though now i feel shame (SA)) i have peed in the shower


 :ditto I don't see why people think it's so gross either :con


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Yes.
> 
> And it's not weird. The weird folks pee on each other. :lol


 :ditto


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

All the tree-hugging liberals on SAS should support shower peeing. It's the green thing to do. Think of how much water could be saved since you don't need a flush.

If you don't pee in the shower, you don't really care about the environment. :lol 

The media should ask Al "save the planet" Gore about this issue.

And there are things more gross. During heavy rains in the Milwaukee area there isn't enough capacity for both the water from storm severs and sanitary sewers so numerous times a year the Milwaukee Metropolitan Sewerage District ends up dumping millions of gallons of raw sewage into Lake Michigan. This despite the fact that they've been building their deep tunnel project since I was a child to contain such massive amounts of water and avoid having to dump into the lake. To put it bluntly, if you're drinking Miller Beer you're drinking Lake Michigan water that all of Milwaukee crapped in. :lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> To put it bluntly, if you're drinking Miller Beer you're drinking Lake Michigan water that all of Milwaukee crapped in. :lol


 :rofl :rofl

But that isn't bad considering there are places in Asia where the whole drinking water and sewage lines are so neglected that there have been several cases of human faeces coming out along with water from people's taps, especially during monsoon!! Just imagine how surprised, mad-angry, disgusted you'd be if that happened to you.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah I do it. Your not standing in a pool of pee unless your plumbing is really slow. :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I only pee on other people.

If I really have to go and can't find anyone though, I'll probably just pee on a dog.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Nonamia said:


> Yeah I do it. Your not standing in a pool of pee unless your plumbing is really slow. :lol


Exactly. It's not like your pissing in a bath and just sit and waddle in it for hours. And another thing. I would assume most people urinate first and use soap afterwards. Not the other way around.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

So is it also acceptable to pee in the sink? After all, you're washing your hands and brushing your teeth anyway. I still recoil in disgust thinking about peeing in the same place I bathe. uke


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Do you guys remember the old Seinfeld episode where George defends peeing in the shower? Elaine is disgusted, but George defends it on the grounds that all the pipes are connected.

In terms of disgusting, consider that urine is at least sterile. I've had the misfortune of being in the men's room when some guy is take a mega-dump and he's farting up a storm stinking the whole place up and you hear things hitting the water and even though you can't see it you can picture it and you wish your mind had an erase button to remove the horrid memory. Then the guy just walks out of the stall, doesn't wash his hands, and goes on his merry way all as if we can't figure out the horrors that happened within confines of that stall.

This is why I don't want to shake hands -- I know where they may well have been.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

I always pee in the shower, but would never do it in a bathtub or a swimming pool. :no


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> I've had the misfortune of being in the men's room when some guy is take a mega-dump and he's farting up a storm stinking the whole place up and you hear things hitting the water and even though you can't see it you can picture it and you wish your mind had an erase button to remove the horrid memory.


Best run-on sentence ever.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

:lol


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Jellybeanz said:


> Oh hmm it's looking like guys do and girls don't. *Cough cough* Um I would never do such a thing, to do so would make me some sort of icky unhygienic barbarian! Yup....


What do you mean? Isn't urine sterile?

I pee in the sink in addition to the shower. Why waste water peeing in the toilet all of the time?


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Wait, how is this gross? No one is standing in a pool of their own urine. Let's lay down some facts here:

The water drains towards the, well, drain. The urine will not be sitting in the shower for long at all, and while one is peeing the water coming down from the shower will be washing it away. Also, as a guy, I naturally pee towards the drain, so I barely stand in it at all.

A shower is a place where one gets clean. That means soap is most likely used. When I'm in the shower there is soap and shampoo running down my body. If I one is really that concerned, especially about their feet, why not just wash those areas with soap again?

Once again, urine is sterile. If you filter it enough you can drink it. 

If we're talking about pooping in the shower then I can see the disgust.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

> A shower is a place where one gets clean.


Exactly, so why would anyone want to relieve themselves while they bathe? Is it that hard to hold it in for a few minutes till you're finished? Would you still want to use a shower if you knew other people had been using it as a urinal? 
How about if you flush the toilet, would you be willing to wash your hands in the bowl after flushing?

If I can convince one shower urinator to change their ways the world will be a better place. :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I pee in the toilet or in the forest like normal people.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> > A shower is a place where one gets clean.
> 
> 
> Exactly, so why would anyone want to relieve themselves while they bathe? Is it that hard to hold it in for a few minutes till you're finished? Would you still want to use a shower if you knew other people had been using it as a urinal?
> ...


Well, the whole point is that urine isn't dirty. It's urine's association in the pee pee world, something that comes from _down there_, that I think makes people so repulsed by urinating in the shower. I'd be much more worried about touching doorknobs that everyone else has touched, etc.

Yep, I would still use the shower if I knew others had been peeing in it.

I don't know if washing your hands in the toilet and peeing in the shower is a fair comparison.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

A few findings online...

"Though we have been conditioned to think of urine as "dirty," quite the opposite is true. Urine fresh from the "spigot" is actually sterile, devoid of any pathogens at all, (except in the case of a urinary or kidney infection). Urine is 95 percent water. The other five percent of our urine is made of dissolved and suspended solids, none of which are toxic. The two main components are simple salt and a compound called urea. In addition to salt and urea, other elements include hormones, proteins, antibodies and other beneficial pharmacological agents."

http://www.heartlandhealing.com/pages/a ... index.html

"Urine is not a dirty and toxic substance rejected by the body. Urine is a by-product of blood filtration, not waste filtration. Medically it is referred to as "plasma ultrafiltrate". It is a purified derivative of the blood itself, made by the kidneys--whose principal function is not excretion but regulation of all the elements and their concentrations in the blood. Urine can be compared to leftovers from a meal, and this metaphor may help us understand why our bodies excrete elements that are valuable to our health and well-being."

http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/urine.htm

"Dear Clint,

Yes, urine is considered sterile in the sense that it normally should not contain bacteria. Bacteriuria is the presence of bacteria in the urine, that is not attributed to contamination from the skin, foreskin, or vagina. Although urine produced freshly by the kidneys is sterile (unless the individual has a kidney infection), it can become infected with bacteria or yeast in the presence of a urinary tract infection. Sometimes an individual may have bacteria in the urine in the absence of symptoms of a urinary tract infection (asymptomatic bacteriuria). I hope this answers your question regarding the sterility of urine. Wish you the best."

http://www.medhelp.org/forums/urology/archive/1382.html


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I drink my own urine for the health benefits. I pee directly into my mouth like that monkey on you tube.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Rufus said:


> I drink my own urine for the health benefits. I pee directly into my mouth like that monkey on you tube.


You don't refrigerate it first? :shock


----------



## EricBarnes (Aug 1, 2008)

Why don't you just bath in the toilet? It saves energy, and you keep a clean toilet for all your guests to admire.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

BeNice said:


> I don't know if washing your hands in the toilet and peeing in the shower is a fair comparison.


That's true because youre not putting fecal matter into the shower. Hopefully you are with your toilet.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I would be much more worried about some guy jerking his spigot in the shower than somebody urinating :spit


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

BeNice said:


> Let's lay down some facts here:


No! Facts have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't think there's anything actually wrong with it. I've done it twice.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I ingest my urine via homemade popsicles. I have the molds and everything. A great treat on those hot and humid summer days. :yes


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

lovely uke


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

No.

but I have a feeling the people I live with pee and do other things in the shower. and I'm the one that has to clean it up. uke


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

lol

whoever says they don't is probably lying. -__-
that's like a person who says they've never farted in their bed. XD
really...
if ya gotta go, are you really going to get out of the shower, dry your bum off and use the toilet?
I THINK NOT!

well... maybe a guy could if he wanted to-- it seems like it'd be easier, anyways... hmm...
EW! Why am I thinking about that?! Yuck!
Look what this thread made me visualize!! -- and now you too> whoever is reading this post!!
AHH!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

KittyGirl said:


> if ya gotta go, are you really going to get out of the shower, dry your bum off and use the toilet?
> I THINK NOT!


:blank

I do that.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Cleary said:


> :blank
> 
> I do that.


XD well... aren't you a meticulous one!
I was just assuming everyone else in the world is a careless slob, like me! :clap


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

No comment...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I remember this thread from 2008. How sad am I?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I remember this thread from 2008. How sad am I?


Tonight I've been raiding the voting booth forum and commenting on old threads.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

That is what is referred to as a "necro-bump"


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha, good Lord No, sure isnt that what swimming-pools are for???

emmm, Toilets, I meant toilets


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

If I'm in the shower and I need to pish then yes. It saves on flushing the toilet which saves water.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I used to do it all the time at my old house but I was concerned someone would find out about it. I did it a couple of months ago, actually.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No, it's a habit for me to rush to the dunny when I wake up before a shower lol.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyways, yes, I do. It saves water and is completely sterile.



Lonelyguy said:


> uke uke uke
> Maybe I'm a clean freak, but I'm shocked at how many people here have no problem standing in a pool of their own urine.


You do know showers have drains, right? Its not a bath we're talking about.

Anyways, I very highly reccomend you watch the South Park episode "Pee" since you sound a lot like Kyle does in the ep, lol.

http://www.southparkstudios.com/guide/1314


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I almost got my *** kicked for doing it in the junior high locker room when I first started public school, and I haven't done it since.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Speaking of not flushing the toilet...

I've lived in places-most of my life, with the rule "if it's yellow, let it mellow. If it's brown, flush it down." so, flushing the toilet is a nono if all you have to do is tinkle :um

I remember getting yelled at as a kid, by my grandparents for flushing the toilet... does no one else practice this age-old saying?
Actually- I know that people do. They're usually people up north, where it's more secluded, I guess? o_0 either that, or new-age hippies!

~

also... I've never peed in a pool, but I have when swimming in the bay. It's all part of the water-cycle, really... XD


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

Eeek, no


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

No...never...

>_>

<_<

=)


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow - 68% of you pee in the shower :um

I did when I was little but haven't for years :teeth


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Well now I hardly hop out of the shower to go pee and hop back in - I'd slip and break my neck


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

SilentLoner said:


> You do know showers have drains, right? Its not a bath we're talking about.


Well...yeah. But its still likely to come in contact with your skin before it goes down the drain. Sterile, yes...but the thought of it still disgusts me. I wouldn't wash my hands in the toilet so why would I want to bathe where I've peed?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I've done it once and it just felt icky to me.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I remember this thread from 2008. How sad am I?


And have your views changed in the intervening two years? Have you abandoned the commode, and reach instead for the shower handle when nature calls?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

KittyGirl said:


> Speaking of not flushing the toilet...
> 
> I've lived in places-most of my life, with the rule "if it's yellow, let it mellow. If it's brown, flush it down." so, flushing the toilet is a nono if all you have to do is tinkle :um
> 
> ...


I do that too. I pee more than the average person does so it makes sense to me. I'm also the only one who uses my toilet.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Music Man said:


> Wow - 68% of you pee in the shower :um
> 
> I did when I was little but haven't for years :teeth


Live free man!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have for my whole life.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> Well...yeah. But its still likely to come in contact with your skin before it goes down the drain. Sterile, yes...but the thought of it still disgusts me. I wouldn't wash my hands in the toilet so why would I want to bathe where I've peed?


LOL that's two totally different things. Its not like you are soaking your feet in urine here. You might get a little dribble on your feet but the shower water will rinse it off right away.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I just aim for the drain. I have no qualms about going in my wettie when I'm out surfing either, infact it's kind of nice in 55 degree water a bit like a hot water bottle 

(filled with urine)


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

just so you non shower pee-ers can relax, I never pee in other people's showers. Actually I don't that often in my own because I usually use the toilet to pee while the water is heating up. But on occasion I do, and I don't think its weird at all.

No I would never wash my hands in the toilet, feces is a concern. And hands are much more important to keep clean than feet anyway


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

No. Ew.
(wait, what?! yes is in the clear majority??)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am hoping the people who said yes do not have to share the shower. uke

Other peeple would step in your peeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

:b


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

If your clean (lol), it's just pee for goodness sake. Isn't pee sterile anyways? Heck, you can even drink it if it isn't given time to build environmental bacteria.

There is a statistic I read recently that stated 40% of Americans admit to peeing in the shower. A lot of people supposedly do it. Out of those 40%, I guarantee you 20% were lying about not doing it. lol.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

No! ROFLMAO!!! :haha


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Peeing in the shower? Pfft. Amateurs.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

No, but i guess peeing in the shower is better than peeing while taking a bath!! :haha


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Rufus said:


> I drink my own urine for the health benefits. I pee directly into my mouth like that monkey on you tube.






Okay, I hit my gross quotient today.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

lmao im surprised they have more yes then no's.
but no i just wait until i finish showering to piss..in the toilet


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

damn alot of people pee in the shower, i have never thought about peeing in the shower and wont start anytime soon.


----------



## Hey Yo (Sep 21, 2010)

Of course I do. Why wouldn't I?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey Yo said:


> Of course I do. Why wouldn't I?


Because it's yellow, duh...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It nastifies the shower and makes a stinky.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My soup came back up my throat from reading this.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

shower?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> shower?


Mud puddle for you missy. And remember, don't forget to bring a towel!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Mud puddle for you missy. And remember, don't forget to bring a towel!!


I won't......I'll bring you!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

The toilet is literally 3 inches away from my shower. I've been thinking of trying to hit the bowl from inside the shower if I ever had the urge to go but I still have to work on the math to calculate the correct trajectory.

Genius is 10 percent inspiration and 90 percent urination.


----------



## Hey Yo (Sep 21, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> It nastifies the shower and makes a stinky.


My pee smells like rose petals.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Resurrection!

Is it sad of me that I was going to make this a poll thread?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No nor regularly but have done before when I couldn't hold on


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Used to. Then it started to smell.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Sure why not.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Used to. Then it started to smell.


If you eat asparagus I could see that being a problem.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't see the problem. Yes sometimes. The water washes it away so. It's like a giant toilet you get to stand in.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll admit sometimes I do. I mean I'm not going to step out of the shower all wet just to use the toilet when there's a perfectly good drain right there lol


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

ineverwipe said:


> I'll admit sometimes I do. I mean I'm not going to step out of the shower all wet just to use the toilet when there's a perfectly good drain right there lol


exactly. I feel more gross when I do step out just to pee. Bare *** naked and wet.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SteinerOfThule said:


> I don't see the problem. Yes sometimes. The water washes it away so. It's like a giant toilet you get to stand in.


 Well, the next person who takes a shower might not be all that thrilled about the thought of standing in piss residue. Assuming there's any way they could know.

I mean, it's pretty hard to gross me out but I think that one might get to me a little if I knew someone took a leak in the shower right before me.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes I do. :boogie


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

60% answered yes? 

I want to cry.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Stilla said:


> 60% answered yes?
> 
> I want to cry.


 At least they aren't talking about poop.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, the next person who takes a shower might not be all that thrilled about the thought of standing in piss residue. Assuming there's any way they could know.
> 
> I mean, it's pretty hard to gross me out but I think that one might get to me a little if I knew someone took a leak in the shower right before me.


Well one would assume you continue to shower after you pee, using soap and what not. Not just piss as you are getting out of the shower and not rinse it down.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes. And during baths, and in swimming pools


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

It's followed by the soap so nothing smells bad

Unless you work at the sewage processing plant


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Noca said:


> Well one would assume you continue to shower after you pee, using soap and what not. Not just piss as you are getting out of the shower and not rinse it down.


 I'm just going to assume that someone who urinates in a shower that someone else has to use probably isn't taking any extra care to make sure it's all cleaned up when they're done. Maybe I'm wrong but like I said, it's the thought of it that people are going to object to. In reality, you could drink a glass of old lady urine with a slice of lemon and it probably wouldn't hurt you but who wants to?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

i havent peed in the shower since i was 10


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes , even in the sink when am washing my face and brush my teeth  multifunctional.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Argh this is so wrong. I'm alarmed at how common this is and how acceptable the people that do it, think it is. No no no no no.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

If I had a roommate I would consider not doing it, but since I have my own place, **** it I'm peeing wherever I want.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

No, but I do masturbate in the shower.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Mochyn said:


> Argh this is so wrong. I'm alarmed at how common this is and how acceptable the people that do it, think it is. No no no no no.


I know right :afr sort of makes me want to wear flip flops whenever I walk into a shower now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope those who refuse to pee in the shower never spit in the shower, since urine is cleaner than saliva. It's just water people, calm your tits.

Also, this thread is 6 years old.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I used to as a kid but then stopped after realizing my entire shower stall was changing colors. I still have those stains still to this day and can't seem to get them out.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Only when Burt Reynolds is in the shower with me.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Yeah it's fine.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Like I'm gonna get out, soak the floor, get all cold, maybe slip and crush a testicle (that happened to my cousin) and then have to clean up the water, why?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Why don't you people pee in the toilet before getting into the shower?


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Nope. Never did it. Never thought about doing it. Just feels unhygienic and stupid as our toilet isn't even 1 meter away haha. I always go before.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

No, but then again I like baths way more than showers. I don't really want to bathe in my own piss/


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very rarely.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes, but I position myself so it goes directly into the drain.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

No, I wouldn't judge someone who did, but I just don't want pee on my feet even if I am in the shower lol.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I pee into toilets.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sometimes, usually go beforehand in the toilet though.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Stilla said:


> I know right :afr *sort of makes me want to wear flip flops whenever I walk into a shower now*.


You mean you don't?


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Uh what? This is very off putting news to me.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

If I feel the need and I don't have to pee a great amount, then yes. I don't see why not.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

My own shower, no. I have no problem peeing in a hotel shower though if I'm feeling particularly lazy.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No, I don't even have a shower!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

LotteTortoise said:


> No, I don't even have a shower!


Bathtub?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

nubly said:


> Bathtub?


Yes, it's a very old and unrefurbished house.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope >< been tempted to before, but never could.


----------

